# Been fun but..



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

I am finally leaving the Motorola world. I have had the original Droid and the Dx. I loved both, maybe the original droid better for rooted access. But since they have seemingly abandoned the dx as far as ics is concerned I ordered a Galaxy Nexus last night. The dx will be our back up in case one of our 5 smart phones craps out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

BigRalphN said:


> I am finally leaving the Motorola world. I have had the original Droid and the Dx. I loved both, maybe the original droid better for rooted access. But since they have seemingly abandoned the dx as far as ics is concerned I ordered a Galaxy Nexus last night. The dx will be our back up in case one of our 5 smart phones craps out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Always sad to see someone move on from a community, but it usually means they are headed to a new one, so it's still only bitter-sweet.

Having said that, I feel that x13 hasn't abandoned the X on the ICS front and official CM9 nightlies probably aren't too far away.

Still, your move is understandable. Enjoy your Gnex!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

I was referring to verizon and motorola. I see developers still working hard and google even said I should should work on the x. My son still has his dx so I may need to get stuff for that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I love my GNex!
You'll be so pleased with it.
That being said...
I still lurk here =]
And I plan on keeping the X up to date.
That...and...I have to thoroughly test builds and push the best MIUIWiz builds to my mom.


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I love my GNex!
> You'll be so pleased with it.
> That being said...
> I still lurk here =]
> ...


I have considered keeping the x up to date also. My charging jack is messed up though and it is hard to get it to charge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

BigRalphN said:


> I have considered keeping the x up to date also. My charging jack is messed up though and it is hard to get it to charge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you can still get one try the powermat battery pack for the DX. It just replaces the battery cover with a new one (no bulky case). Just the first thing that comes to mind when trying to circumvent the charge port.


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> If you can still get one try the powermat battery pack for the DX. It just replaces the battery cover with a new one (no bulky case). Just the first thing that comes to mind when trying to circumvent the charge port.


That is a good idea if we need to use it again. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

